
Ripple and MoneyGram Test XRP Currency Transfers - bubblehack3r
http://fortune.com/2018/01/11/ripple-moneygram-xrp-cryptocurrency-bank-transfers/
======
sctb
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124235)

